

Magazine Deadpool: Add US News and World Report  - Mikecsi
http://www.magazinedeathpool.com/

======
anigbrowl
They'll still publish special issues, so I presume their educational rankings
are the only thing still making money.

I wonder if this is the prick that will pop the bubble so many have been
discussing? Besides the underlying question of competence, the brand will be
on newsstands only 8 times a year instead of 33; a 75% drop in penetration
seems certain to weaken its influence. This is as good a disruptive
opportunity as a competitor could wish for.

------
dorkitude
What inane metric will alma mater (UIUC) choose to game now that the
granddaddy of all stupid rankings is dead?

